# 220kg Deadlift at 61.1kg



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

From yesterdays raw powerlifting contest. This is the first time I wore a belt for deadlifting in years and it did help significantly. 15kg added to personal best.

Lifts presented in video 212.5.kg and 220kg. Followed by presentation.






View attachment 164377


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant mate! :rockon:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuarking beast

I was like 110kg on tren and couldnt do that haha


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

You can pull more than me and you weigh about 2/3 what I do, so bloody well done chap


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Great lifting ,well done


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

At 61 kg, that's insane. How did you get that strong?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice one buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

impressive. well done mate


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Seriously well done, bud. Very impressive at that bodyweight.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

that's well impressive, should do EC


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Good lift for any bodyweight really, exceptional lift at 61kg!

Well done mate, what are your other lifts like?


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Out-4ucking-standing.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Tremendous lifting


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Fair f--king play.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

respect mate


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Superb mate, keep pushing!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTT?!!?!!?!?!?! :confused1:

Insane, well done!!


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

fair play mate :thumb:


----------



## bddevil (Jan 14, 2015)

serious strength there mate


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Good work keep it coming!


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

Speedway said:


> At 61 kg, that's insane. How did you get that strong?


This needs answering


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

That's great work mate.... well done... :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

nice lift

whats your macro breakdown lol


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Great work mate, I can only deadlift 200kg at 194lbs :lol:


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you very much for extending esteemed compliments. I would not normally share my own lifts yet this was something I thought may be worthy of posting



Speedway said:


> At 61 kg, that's insane. How did you get that strong?


Mainly because I have been deadlifting consistently for a long period and do complimentary exercises. In training my deadlifts are always performed with dead-stops and at the last rep of every working set I hold the bar at the top for a prolonged time to increase grip strength. Only low volume, no more than three reps.

I would recommend beltless deficit deadlifts for speed and drive off the floor.

I would say biomechanically I am suited to deadlifting; long arms and short torso. Although, conversely I am rubbish at bench pressing.



Phil D said:


> Good lift for any bodyweight really, exceptional lift at 61kg!
> 
> Well done mate, what are your other lifts like?


This is an abstract taken from my training journal covering the other lifts as well:

*Sunday 11th January 2015*

Commando Temple, London. Raw Powerlifting contest.

*Bodyweight:* 61.1kg.

*Squat*

First attempt: 140kg. Good lift. - Belt

Second attempt: 150kg. Good lift. - Belt & knee wraps

Third attempt: 155kg Good lift. - Belt & knee wraps *Personal best.*

*Bench Press:*

First attempt: 92.5kg. Good lift. - Wrist wraps

Second attempt: 97.5kg. Fail. - Wrist wraps

Third attempt: Passed.

*Deadlift:*

First attempt: 195kg. Good lift.

Second attempt: 207.5kg. Good lift. *Personal best.*

Third attempt: 212.5kg. Good lift. *Personal best.*

Fourth Attempt: 220kg. Good lift. *Personal best.*

Belt & chalk used all lifts.

*Total:* 467.5kg. *Personal best.*



Heavyassweights said:


> nice lift
> 
> whats your macro breakdown lol


I don't count macros but I usually consume approximately 2500-4000 calories per day. Trying to put on weight and putting effort in to increasing calorie intake. My biggest problem is staying consistent with eating regularly.

I understand the European record in the GPC in the 67.5kg category to be 240kg and the WR to be 245kg. I can increase bodyweight by 7kg and chase down those records.

Next focus is 227.5kg / 500lbs.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

I really can't get how you lifted that without straps too

What insane grip strength


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Well done excellent lifting, love the way you attack the bar.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Good stuff. You should post how you developed such a Deadlift, would be very informative to learn how you developed such pound for pound strength.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

bloody hell...impressive

tell you what...show that video to Pre-workout company, I bet you will get a sponsor....


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Good stuff. You should post how you developed such a Deadlift, would be very informative to learn how you developed such pound for pound strength.


Primarily I have pound for pound strength because I lack the commitment to eat consistently, although I am recently learning to adapt to a higher calorie diet to fuel training. Strength can be increased by technique, nervous system stimulation and training adequately. It is not directly related to size.

I focus on strength rather than muscular hypertrophy, mainly for amateur strongman and powerlifting. Both sports compliment each other well. My routine is high intensity, low volume, I suppose it could be compared to HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training). The low volume allows me to deadlift regularly of between 2-3 times p/week during a good training phase.

Focus on the posterior chain:

-Hyperextensions.

-Deficit deadlifts.

-Snatch grip deadlifts.

Developing the trapezius is also important:

-Barbell Cleans.

-BTN Jerks.

-OH pressing.

I mainly do compound movements conducive to strength.

I rely primarily on speed as I struggle at the lock-out of the lift. For grip strength I hold the bar at the top of the deadlift for an extended period of time. I think with any skill consistency is key.

Here is a link to my training journal:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/280591-amateur-strongman-u90kg-journal.html



Theseus said:


> bloody hell...impressive
> 
> tell you what...show that video to Pre-workout company, I bet you will get a sponsor....


What a remarkable and enticing prospect that would be, however there exist a whole host of other strength athletes which are more deserving than I. In comparison to my other lifts my deadlift is domineering, I am not a balanced lifter. Still a far way to go before I would deem myself to be an accomplished lifter.

Also, perhaps a skinny guy would not be commercially viable as I imagine the market to be mainly driven at bodybuilder type physiques.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Muscle Demon said:


> Primarily I have pound for pound strength because I lack the commitment to eat consistently, although I am recently learning to adapt to a higher calorie diet to fuel training. Strength can be increased by technique, nervous system stimulation and training adequately. It is not directly related to size.
> 
> I focus on strength rather than muscular hypertrophy, mainly for amateur strongman and powerlifting. Both sports compliment each other well. My routine is high intensity, low volume, I suppose it could be compared to HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training). The low volume allows me to deadlift regularly of between 2-3 times p/week during a good training phase.
> 
> ...


Very good. I look forward to seeing more from you, will be disappointed if I don't.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Very good. I look forward to seeing more from you, will be disappointed if I don't.


I have entered a few competitions which will take place over the next few months.

Feel free to subscribe to my youtube channel following the link of the first post. Mostly uploaded with training footage with the occasional disparaging video of self mockery during drunken antics with friends. Still trying get a mate to upload a video of me falling over whilst trying to give a girl my own version of a lap-dance.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Muscle Demon said:


> I have entered a few competitions which will take place over the next few months.
> 
> Feel free to subscribe to my youtube channel following the link of the first post. Mostly uploaded with training footage with the occasional disparaging video of self mockery during drunken antics with friends. Still trying get a mate to upload a video of me falling over whilst trying to give a girl my own version of a lap-dance.


Always a good thing to be a part of.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Good stuff buddy!

Where was this comp mate?

Bulldog's holding a comp in Feb he said.


----------



## Muscle Demon (Oct 26, 2014)

littlesimon said:


> Good stuff buddy!
> 
> Where was this comp mate?
> 
> Bulldog's holding a comp in Feb he said.


It was in Commando Temple, in Lewisham.

He is? I am already doing this push/pull comp in early March https://www.facebook.com/events/657085311068903/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming

In late March I am doing the GPC Southerns qualifier. Will be hosted somewhere in London.

Join in! Be good to shake hands with you again, or rather my hand being enveloped and crushed


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Sick strength, inspirational stuff


----------

